# Your Motor!



## matty_corsa

Ok here is one everyone will enjoy. post up your fav pic of your motor! you no you have one!

ill go first so far this is my fav but hoping to get some more at the show on sun!


----------



## ClarkeG

I have a few but would like to get some nice scenic ones. Here is one...

Clarke


----------



## Eko

^^ Very wet black, what products are you using?


----------



## stoneyfordni

i can never choose between these 2


----------



## spitfire

Still seeking the perfect photo.


----------



## matty_corsa

nice pic clarke, ooo love the rr pic of the beeza!!!!

nice bm^^^ what is she??

and here is another one still trying to get some nice pics with the tints and painted calibers!


----------



## Brisa

Old motor, will get some pics of the S(k)oda after its minting session. New bumper going on (old one cracked) rear arch sprayed and stone chips away and a good old session with the rotary...


----------



## Ronnie

This is one of my Favorites of the Mondeo:










And here is one of the Focus:










Both of which are up for sale at the mo!!:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

I have two or three fav's


----------



## DPN

Here are my two..........


----------



## ClarkeG

Eko said:


> ^^ Very wet black, what products are you using?


Its got 2 coats of swissol best of show


----------



## parish

Some excellent pics there chaps :thumb:

This is mine


----------



## rosssei

not many pics ATM...but this is the best one so far


----------



## spitfire

matty_corsa said:


> nice bm^^^ what is she??


316 sitting in the driveway with a blown headgasket or a damaged piston. I shouldn't redline it so often. :devil:


----------



## spitfire

parish said:


> Some excellent pics there chaps :thumb:
> 
> This is mine


Er, do you know you've got a jet sitting on your roof?


----------



## Curtiz

quite like this one  (my corsa on the left)










and this


----------



## Peach

I haven't really got a good pic of the whole my current car, the Alfa 155, but here is my favourite shot of the paintwork -










And this is my best shot of the best car I've ever owned (and I REALLY wish I still did  ) -


----------



## 106daz

It was hard to choose the best pic of my car but settled with this


----------



## martyn

I quite like this one::driver:


----------



## parish

spitfire said:


> Er, do you know you've got a jet sitting on your roof?


Great isn't it? It can out-accelerate a Veyron, but keeps ripping the roof bars off


----------



## bimmer

U decide...


----------



## parish

Nice shots bimmer, they wouldn't look out of place in a BMW brochure :thumb:

Personally, I think the top one is the best. Kind of moody and almost menacing


----------



## NornIron

Haven't too many pics of mine yet, but here she is...and I'm looking for someone to correct the paintwork :buffer:

Any takers?


----------



## Ultra

will put pics up when i can. i own a e30 325i stripped out for fast road and track use. when i,m not detailing this is where my spare time goes. car is finished barring a few minor details.


----------



## linty264

Bout time i got these up


----------



## Bern

Heres mine. :thumb:


----------



## linty264

That Integra is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## gerry connelly

*My Audi S4*


----------



## wfenix

bimmer said:


> U decide...


my next car bimmer nearly bought a blue one but it was a hound dog so left it, love yours though.


----------



## fergy

Nice looking motors lads


----------



## RS4




----------



## Bern

linty264 said:


> That Integra is absolutely gorgeous


Cheers Matey 

That corrolla of yours isn't too shabby either! It looks mean as hell :devil:


----------



## Ruth M

here's the yaya


































Last 2 courtesy of brisa (thanks I stole em)


----------



## Brisa

Haha no probs. Cars looking great in the first pic especially


----------



## Fatman

Notice the 4 week old dirt. :doublesho


----------



## Sportspack Mark

linty264 said:


> Bout time i got these up


is that the BKV 95Y xr2 in that pic? :thumb: out of TC Harrisons?


----------



## Ruth M

I checked the rest of my pics from that day and yep i think it is!!


----------



## Ronnie

Fatman those pics from outside Scarva just up the road from us m8!!! lovin the black rims!


----------



## Fatman

Cheers man... only put them on on tuesday.  Im Like 10 mins from there...


----------



## Kriminal

Here's a few, you decide :thumb: :


----------



## Ric

heres the best ive got of mine atm


----------



## Gaz VW

This is def my fave pic of my car - wearing her new shoes


----------



## Brisa

Looking good Gaz. Its bloody low!

New rims for the felicia in the refurb stage.


----------



## Ronnie

Gaz VW said:


> This is def my fave pic of my car - wearing her new shoes


Gaz u mad badger that is lower than my morals!!! I am lovin the Jetta!!! I have to admit there is summit cool about it!


----------



## stoneyfordni

its lower than the crap house in a submarine :O

i love it (Y) 

what could be hidden in those arches


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin




----------



## stoneyfordni

am i the first person to notice this is in the NI section 

subtle hint ?


----------



## NornIron

stoneyfordni said:


> am i the first person to notice this is in the NI section
> 
> subtle hint ?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linty264

(linty runs off to post his pics in the english section)


----------



## Bern

Gaz VW said:


> This is def my fave pic of my car - wearing her new shoes


Cool looking Jetta! :thumb:

Heres a pic of my old Jetta that i use to own, (standard suspension!  )


----------



## Ronnie

Bern said:


> Cool looking Jetta! :thumb:
> 
> Heres a pic of my old Jetta that i use to own, (standard suspension!  )


love the mutant dog!!!!

I posted on in the rest of the world and they deleted it!!!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni

how did you breed a 2 headed labrador

with different coloured heads :doublesho


----------



## Mav2006

excellent thread, will get some pics of mine soon (i hope)


----------



## slapshot

Here's mine. Just wish I had a better camera.

Click picture for a FULL SIZE version


----------



## [email protected]

here is mine


----------



## RP Stevie

The Mondeo



























And with the new plates:


----------



## RP Stevie

Gaz, that Jetta is unbelievably low, crazy man, just crazy!
I intend to lower the Mondie this week but 40mm will do me!!


----------



## danwalker

And with the new plates:







[/QUOTE]

wow I like mondeo's in white, I havent seen many of them before


----------



## RP Stevie

Thanks m8!


----------



## matty_corsa

love the cossie mate whats she running? majenta and 4x4 soooo rare lovely car!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin




----------



## Sportspack Mark

Our Old Capri - Now owned by Retro Ford Mag


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Old 1.6 Laser Capri


----------



## Fatman

RoverDose!!! LMAO


----------



## Ambrez

nice cars


----------



## Sportspack Mark

i want the white capri back NOW!!!!


----------



## mattchubb1

Heres my fav.... although it was tough to choose....


----------



## Sportspack Mark




----------



## S63

My mobile office


----------



## evobaz

My Favs


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Sportspack Mark said:


> Old 1.6 Laser Capri


Remember the days when you could get both hands working inside the engine bay!

Lucky to get in with a pair of tweezer's these days


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Remember the days when you could get both hands working inside the engine bay!
> 
> Lucky to get in with a pair of tweezer's these days


:lol: the 1300 capris you could literally stand in the engine bay :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62

Heres a few of mine Sadly now sold after over 9 years ownership.


----------



## karl7900

Mine:wave: .


----------



## jonny_g

*clio dynamique (182 inspired)*

this is the fav one of my own car at the mo










and this is my fave of another guy i know in the monaco blue clio


----------



## karl7900

It's funny that should be the next photo after mine Jonny. Your's has been taken in the carpark at the start of the North Peir in Bangor and my piccy was taken from the top of the beacon at the end of the North Peir.


----------



## GTste

heres my LCR


----------



## CupraRcleanR

GTste said:


> heres my LCR


Very Nice!


----------



## Ashtra

evobaz said:


> My Favs


LOVE IT.WHAT A CAR


----------



## evobaz

Ashtra said:


> LOVE IT.WHAT A CAR


Cheers mate:thumb:

Had it out today for a wee run but it'll be stuck away in the garage for the winter very soon Feels like it goes better with the cold winter air.


----------



## sanchez

I dont really have any pic's of the Bimmer, i'll have to get some when the sun comes out....










Any i've got this dodgy looking one


----------



## Clark @ PB

I always change my mind on my favourite pics but just now i think my 2 best ones are these:


----------



## mtxfiesta

heres mine


----------



## evobaz

Are they Range Rover or Porsche tail pipes or back boxes?


----------



## mtxfiesta

911 tail pipes


----------



## Boydie

Havent posted much if at all on this site but here is my car - been into detailing since I got it but havent paid it much attention in a long long time! Final year is taking its toll and the pressure is on 










(There is a slight photoshop with this pic, the window wiper has been taken off)


----------



## sjstrange

*Pics of the S4*

Hi all, just a few pics of a Nogaro Blue S4 which has recently been fully de swirled and coated with Collinite 915.



















Looking good, will see how long the Collinite lasts on a car that spends most of its life outside!

Cheers!


----------



## RP Stevie

Boydie - that is one very nice, very low A3!


----------



## Prepworkz

Here's a few of my car, love it! Its an Astra SRI cdti


----------



## Taaffy

Too many to pick from but here are two .............:wave:


----------



## Prepworkz

drool!


----------



## Ultimate




----------



## MarkOgilvie

Here...


----------



## evobaz

WTF? is that a Ford Probe with Mazda badges on it?


----------



## Leopold

Heres my pride & joy, a 2000/W Peugeot 306 Meridian.


----------



## geert dr

A few of my favorites


----------



## Byktor

This is mine :


Is a 1985 Nissan Sentra, sadly they are very few in good conditions in my country


----------



## dubsport

Here's a few of my latest pictures of my Golf "GTI"


----------



## gazza_zetec

Some nice cars on here!


----------



## ClarkeG

Loving your golf dubsport.


----------



## dubsport

Cheers cgraham2k - only posted this the other day and then parked in the back of a car this morning , thankfully only put a small crack in my bumper! Been wanting to get a reiger front splitter for a while now so this gives me the excuse , lol!

Might change the springs at the same time!

Any word on a Norther Ireland meet folks! J


----------



## Paul_r26

Megane R26




























306 Gti6 (no wax)


----------



## AaronB

Few snaps of my Astra


----------



## dubsport

:thumb: Nice Astra AaronB - especially with havin 'R'ally plates up, lol!


----------



## AaronB

dont mention those racer plates lol, im tempted to rip them off :lol:


----------



## dubsport

Ah dont worry, weve all been there  

U sud b wel chuffed drivin bout in an astra on ur first year


----------



## jayt

My tractor....


----------



## sanchez

Are you a pikie??:lol:


----------



## jayt

how many pikies have warehouses full of caravans, they normally use lay bys!!!!! or yo' momma place!!!


----------



## sanchez

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craiga

IMG]http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh149/craiga_photo/P1000311.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## craiga

craiga said:


>


heres mine


----------



## craiga

my old car


----------



## G900GTI

*Mine*

Looks much better than it is


----------



## MCZ2047

Here's Mine


----------



## Pimp Master P.

What do ya's think? Is it clean enough for ya's?


----------



## evobaz

Pimp Master P. said:


> What do ya's think? Is it clean enough for ya's?


It'll do:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

I know who u r now ya tart!!!! hows tricks!!!


----------



## BigDoc

Pimp Master P. said:


> What do ya's think? Is it clean enough for ya's?


Looks spot on, Get yourself out to Bragan for some arty pics of that bute! :thumb:


----------



## Pimp Master P.

BigDoc said:


> Looks spot on, Get yourself out to Bragan for some arty pics of that bute! :thumb:


Never thought of that, I can feel a mountain to excursion comin on, :driver:


----------



## SwirlyNot

*My 968 detailed*


----------



## KingfisherA3




----------



## GaryF1

Heres my baby, well treated with AG!


----------



## Lirin

Not an extreme favourite really, photobucket appears to have lost a lot of mine.


----------



## Hanson_44

heres my pride and joy! :thumb:


----------



## Suggs




----------



## ZedFour

Haven't had either the time or the luck with the weather to get out and take advantage of some of the scenery round here.

But this one is my fave so far...


----------



## golf548

Suggs said:


>


Spankin looking picture and a great car too into the bargain!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## NUM NUTZ

My bus! Engine bay is filthy though


----------



## BillyT

one of my old zr but i still love this photo


----------



## AaronB

this is my new motor


----------



## Guest

here a few of my car

























the fiesta in the second pic is the girlfriends (flaming dragon)
any comments welcome


----------



## titchster

French Car Show 08...








Oh, and no the car behind wasnt closing in to overtake.


----------

